# .22 cal Sears & Robuck



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Going To look at A .22 Cal Rifle For A Friend Grandfather Claims He Bought It At Sears , My Question Is Who Made Them It Was Bought In About A 1936 Or So Gradpa Cant Remember To Much ! , I'm Thinking Savage Made Them


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes, Google is our friend................
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J._C._Higgins


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

yes it is.

SEARS AND ROEBUCK FIREARMS


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

When in doubt, I say 'Stevens'.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

borris said:


> Going To look at A .22 Cal Rifle For A Friend Grandfather Claims He Bought It At Sears , My Question Is Who Made Them It Was Bought In About A 1936 Or So Gradpa Cant Remember To Much ! , I'm Thinking Savage Made Them


 Well Turns Out The Gent That Said It's A .22 cal I Look At The Muzzle And That's The Biggest .22 I Ever Was ! Its A T. W. Mod#75 20ga Semi-Auto With Poly Choke & H/L Selector On The Forearm Its In Reasonable Shape Except For The Extractor On The Inside Is Broken Anyone Care To Make A Guess As For How Much To Repair Something Like That !


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a sears model 101.548880 semi-auto .22. from what I have found it is a savage/stevens. Did the 2 company's merge at one time? It was actually my very first gun. Bought for me when I was 12- 13. It is a extremely accurate .22. I had a scope on it and could hit anything at about 100 yards.


----------

